

Apple Introduces us to the Smart Bike - techvibe
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2010/08/apple-introduces-us-to-the-smart-bike.html

======
konad
In what way is any of this novel or innovative in ways that normal
practitioners in the field couldn't think of ?

My Everytrail.com account does plenty of this, ok it doesn't have a cadence
sensor but that's only a bluetooth device away.

